# Hello people!



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi I'm new here and wanted to say hi... Hi!
My name is Kat, Katty, Kathryn, whatever just not Kate.
I have 4 cats Milly, Frisky, Molly and Charlie. Charlie is so adorable I hope I can post a picture of her here sometime!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Kat! Welcome to the forum!  

Do post some photos of your kitty in the Meet My Kitty forum. We'd love to see them!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the cat forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to some kitty pictures


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## NYNICOLE (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm new here too.. It looks awesome so far! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------

